# My first Thor 15MCP to HID mod.



## DFiorentino (Nov 17, 2005)

Just thought I'd share this with you all since I'm still giddy about it. 

I had originally been reluctant to buy the Thor as I thought "what am I going to use it for", but bought it anyway because it was relatively cheap and had high :wow: factor. Well, that wore off fast, so long story short, I now have an HID equipped spotlight  .

The H4 HID bulb I used originally had a low beam (H3?) bulb as well as a glare sheild that I removed. (FYI: I'll most likely be posting the companion bulb/ballast for sale soon.) The bulb was in desperate need of spacing however. So, I cut a spacer ring from a steel pipe and epoxied it to the bulb base. I also used the ring as a way to mount the bulb in the flange with a few screws. It looks ghetto, but it is very functional and secure.

The spacer ring...






The ring fitment...





Epoxied to the bulb...





Whole assembly installed in reflector...





From the front...





:naughty: 





 





Left: 21W HID 2MCP Vector, Right: 35W HID Thor  




Thanks for looking.
-DF


----------



## markdi (Nov 17, 2005)

delete


----------



## markdi (Nov 17, 2005)

I like the way you mounted the bulb.
seems like it would be adjustable.

who made the bulb/ballast ?

what is the color temp and lumen output of the bulb ?


----------



## DFiorentino (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks. What I did before I "potted" the bulb was find the best focal height by just sliding the bulb in and out of the mounting flange. It just so happened that the best height was with the bulb base sitting right on top of the flange. The spacer ring does two jobs. It keeps the bulb at the correct height as well as centering the bulb in the reflector.

I have to admit some ignorance when it comes to HID technology/quality. I just popped on Ebay and went with what seemed to be a decent kit from a good seller. The bulb is a 3200 lumen 4300k unit I bought from this seller.


----------



## lotsalumens (Nov 17, 2005)

Fun project. Those 15mcp Thors make great hosts for the HID mod since the reflector is so big. I did an overdriven 50w mod last winter to one and the beam is amazing at either 35w or 50w. I think you will be happy with yours!


cfb


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 21, 2005)

Very cool!!!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 21, 2005)

The run time and white light will make the Thor a lot more usefull!!!

Does anyone know the difference between a HID modded 10mcp and 15mcp Thor?

DFiorentino: do you have a thread about the modded HID Vector?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pictures and Thor2HID mod! I like when I can see what's been done to give me a better idea.


----------



## XeVision (Dec 22, 2005)

DFiorentino said:


> Thanks. What I did before I "potted" the bulb was find the best focal height by just sliding the bulb in and out of the mounting flange. It just so happened that the best height was with the bulb base sitting right on top of the flange. The spacer ring does two jobs. It keeps the bulb at the correct height as well as centering the bulb in the reflector.
> 
> I have to admit some ignorance when it comes to HID technology/quality. I just popped on Ebay and went with what seemed to be a decent kit from a good seller. The bulb is a 3200 lumen 4300k unit I bought from this seller.


 
That seller is lying through his teeth. There is not one item in that kit that is either Philips or Hella made. Its all low quality (illegal in USA) auto conversion stuff.


----------



## That_Guy (Dec 22, 2005)

XeVision said:


> That seller is lying through his teeth. There is not one item in that kit that is either Philips or Hella made. Its all low quality (illegal in USA) auto conversion stuff.



Just looked at some of the pictures, and you've got to love this picture of the H4 hi/lo beam bulb. It's just a normal HID bulb with a blue tinted incandescent bulb sticking out the side like a second deformed head on a baby!


----------



## DFiorentino (Dec 23, 2005)

IsaacHayes said:


> DFiorentino: do you have a thread about the modded HID Vector?



Not as of yet. It's currently back in pieces awaiting a new, better fitting battery. Once I get some things together, I'll post comparisons between my 15MCP ThorHID mod, 30MCP HF-HID, 2MCP VectorHID mod, 1MCP HuskyHID mod, and my MiniHID :sweat: .

-DF


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, you sure do have a lot of HID!!! I'm jealous!!  Whats the smallest compact/easiest to carry besides your miniHID(magHID?) ?


----------



## carrot (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow. Neat mod. I'm getting a Thor 15mcd tomorrow for xmas. How can I convert my own to HID? (I don't know much about HID, except that you need a ballast.) Where can I get the parts? Hopefully suggestions under $50-100 please?


----------



## ddaadd (Dec 25, 2005)

XeVision said:


> That seller is lying through his teeth. There is not one item in that kit that is either Philips or Hella made. Its all low quality (illegal in USA) auto conversion stuff.



That would be the typical "bait and switch search name in the title" that is so common on ebay. It's easy enough to spot, Phillips and Hella not mentioned again anywhere in the description.


----------



## pr5owner (Dec 31, 2005)

wicked mod!!! on a side note ive been on the car forums a lot longer than i have been on cpf and i can tell you that phillips ballasts and bulbs are probably the best for hid kits, they are usually one of the highest quality conversions for the money. whatever you do just DONT get mcculloch, they suck so bad and the bulbs blow after a couple months (in use in a car that is)


----------



## stollman (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI - I am trying to find a 35/50W Ballast/Ignitor to do the same thing. AE Lights is working on a new version available in Feb. I have sent a couple of emails to Xenlight to see if they sell a Ballast/Ignitor and they have not returned my message. Neither do they have a phone number which is a bit frustrating. If anyone knows where to find one of these Ballast/Ignitors, I'd sure like to know. I plan on using the Philips 85122 for the HID, and it's available on Ebay for about $35.00. I also plan on replacing the battery with a 12v, 12ah NiMh I found on www.batteryspace.com. After measuring the battery comparment on my 10 MCP Thir, It looks like it will fit. I think the battery is a about $105.00. Should give it a 102 minute run time on 50W, and since you can remove the battery pretty easy, you can throw another one in. It would be nice to regulate the voltage, but I don't know how to do that.

Mike


----------



## markdi (Jan 8, 2006)

the ballast will do the regulating for you

no pre regulation needed - as far as I know any way.


----------



## stollman (Jan 19, 2006)

For those of you who are interested in purchasing a Philips # 85122, D2S, 35W HID and a H4-D2S Alum Adapter, you can purchase them from Ebay Seller integra9006hid



(99.9% Positive Feedback) for $45.00 USD (including shipping to within the US). He sells a lot of the bulbs and adapters (ref: Ebay Item# 8030767675). He accepts Paypal with confirmed address (His paypal acct: [email protected]). You can email him if you have an interest.

FYI


----------

